# CARNA4 Food



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I read about a new product that will be in the Minnesota area (from Canada) in a week. So I called about it. It has no added vitamins or minerals - so no worry with pre-mix / vitamin issues / or other issues that crop up when you might add "extras" to food. Here are the ingredients from their website:

Fresh Chicken, Chicken Liver, Eggs, Certified Organic Sprouted Barley Seed, Wild Salmon, Whole Vegetables (Peas, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Spinach, Garlic), Amaranth, Whole Brown Rice, Certified Organic Sprouted Green Lentils, Potato Starch, Certified Organic Sprouted Flaxseed, Certified Organic Sprouted Red Lentils, Whole Apples, Sea Salt, Kelp, Yucca Schidigera, Rosemary and Parsley

All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4 

When I called a local store to see what the selling price would be....are you ready? A 6lb bag is going to sell for around $45 - $50. This is NOT dehydrated. It is baked kibble. High calorie food (499 calories per cup).

I have to say I'm VERY impressed with the ingredients and the AS FED % compared to AAFCO guidelines: All Life Stages – Nutrients | Carna4 

But the price? I would almost think NOT including stuff and then using sprouted seeds would offset the cost to make. 

The largest bag will be over $125. I think I was told it was a 30 lbs or something like that. And so many thought Orijen was expensive!

If I had the money I would try it. But my pocket book doesn't go as far as it used to. I do hope the company the best and that they do well. Def. see this as a niche market or a good opportunity to try an alternative to pre-made raw, dehydrated or even prescription diets.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

rjvamp said:


> I read about a new product that will be in the Minnesota area (from Canada) in a week. So I called about it. It has no added vitamins or minerals - so no worry with pre-mix / vitamin issues / or other issues that crop up when you might add "extras" to food. Here are the ingredients from their website:
> 
> Fresh Chicken, Chicken Liver, Eggs, Certified Organic Sprouted Barley Seed, Wild Salmon, Whole Vegetables (Peas, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Spinach, Garlic), Amaranth, Whole Brown Rice, Certified Organic Sprouted Green Lentils, Potato Starch, Certified Organic Sprouted Flaxseed, Certified Organic Sprouted Red Lentils, Whole Apples, Sea Salt, Kelp, Yucca Schidigera, Rosemary and Parsley
> 
> ...


Total rip-off. Ask how this food was tested, for how long, how many dogs, what conditions, etc.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is a massive amount of grains and legumes . What is the percentage of Carna (carne /meat ) in this formula.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## lhetherington (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Carmen and RJ,
I actually work for Carna4 and wanted to add that because this food is very concentrated, you don't need to feed as much as other dry foods. It works out to $25 per week to feed a 50 lb dog (or $38/week for a $100lb dog) and costs about the same as other real food, like raw or home cooked food (or even less if supplemented). It is more of a real food substitute/supplement for raw or homecooked versus a traditional dry food.

As for testing, the food was tested by more than 200 family dogs in their homes before being brought to market and its quality is monitored by a third party: Mortec Scientific Inc. You can read more details and see testimonials on our website and facebook page.

Regards,
Leslie


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

lhetherington said:


> Hi Carmen and RJ,
> It is more of a real food substitute/supplement for raw or homecooked versus a traditional dry food.
> 
> 
> ...


 
But it is cooked like a dry food, correct?

If that's the case, then it does not appear to be a meat-based food. For that price you could feed pre-made raw!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> It works out to $25 per week to feed a 50 lb dog (or $38/week for a $100lb dog)


Which translates into $100 a month for a 50lb dog. When Chance was alive (50lb adult WORKING (farm dog) male) I could feed him RAW for roughly $40 a MONTH. That is paying for all his food, doesn't include free meats when it was hunting season.

I can't stomach the idea of spending roughly $1,200 a year on food. (And for a dog like Chance, I can guarantee you he'd have been eating more than the average house pet) I only pay $284 on vet care each year per dog and I get -everything- done. Full bloodwork (full chem panel + CBC as well as heartworm, T4 and lyme test), urinalysis, fecal and then of course the price to walk in and get a "check up". Which means if Chance was around and I'd fed JUST him this food, vet cost for ALL THREE of my dogs would be $351 CHEAPER than feeding JUST HIM this food. (Not including what I'd have to pay for the other 2 dogs to eat regardless of the food fed) The dogs already eat better than I do. I would starve to death on $100 a month just to feed a 50lb dog!!! I couldn't even stomach the price change for feeding my smaller dogs. Might be cheaper overall but per pound to feed them, it's still just as expensive.

And to have that small of testing for the price....I mean if someone wants to dish out that kind of money to feed something like that, that's cool. But for most people that's just not a doable price.


----------

